# How to Play Fast Guitar - Alternate Picking (with tabs)



## arayadis (Sep 13, 2018)

Hi guys,
I tried to make a video about how to play fast by using alternate picking in funny and scientific way 
I know it's very hard to cover all the subjects in one video but I tried to do my best and I tried to share my humble experiences that I get from my students as much as I can.

This video contains picking mechanics, alternate picking, string skipping, string crossing topics and tips for playing fast. Also emphasise how useful are the accents.

Hope you you have fun and improve your playing.

Cheers


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

And... where could we find that video ? ;-)


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2018)

mawmow said:


> And... where could we find that video ? ;-)


----------



## arayadis (Sep 13, 2018)

Lol  So sorry about that.
Thanks a lot player99
Cheers


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Which level of guitarist is this aimed at if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## arayadis (Sep 13, 2018)

Dorian2 said:


> Which level of guitarist is this aimed at if you don't mind me asking?


Sure. Beginner to advance...There are tips for every level of players If you watch.
If you have any question please don't hesitate to ask.
Cheers


----------

